# ok to run CO2 diffuser into filter intake?



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

So in an effort to reduce co2 loss, I've repositioned my co2 diffuser (glass type) beneath my filter intake (eheim 2211)... Will this be ok? It seems like the tiny mist bubbles would dissolve in the filter right? I just don't want to end up with a big co2 pocket in my canister. I did this because it was hard to get the co2 bubbles circulating well around my tank before they floated to the surface. Is anyone else doing anything similar?

Thanks,
nick


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You will have good results. I just have the co2 tubing plumbed directly into mu intake of a 2213. Works like a champ.


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

cool, thanks:smile:


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

i tried the hose in the intake and its to noisy for me. i think the diffuser idea is alot better! good idea


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

What if you were to run the diffuser inline










only $8 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.ie/CO2-Carbon-Dioxide-Diffuser-Dispenser-Aquarium-fish_W0QQitemZ110352490624QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item110352490624&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1296|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats an excellent find. I really have never seen one of thise exact examples but it's cheap enough to not be that big of a risk.

Orlando who runs Green Leaf Aquariums runs/sells these and speaks very highly of them.



dj2606 said:


> What if you were to run the diffuser inline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

$110 ouch! I like the $8


----------

